# 1990 (?) Bianchi Super Grizzly



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,

I was looking for a commuter, and picked this Super Grizzly up off of craigslist a couple of days ago because it was a lugged steel frame and has nice components. The seller was the original owner, and the bike was used but not abused. It will clean up nicely.

As far as I can tell, it is a 1990; the Shimano components are all date coded mid-1989 and the splatter paint was apparently only offered for a couple of years. It also appears to be a 20" frame - I haven't measured it, but it fits me.

There was no picture in the ad, and I was hoping the bike would have solid Celeste paint. I still bought it anyway after I saw it because it fits me perfect, is in great shape, and rides NICE. I have a couple questions:

-Would it be sacrilege to repaint it to a less horrid, non-late-80s pain scheme? I assume that there are hardly any older Super Grizzlys out there, and even fewer splatter painted ones.
-Was the bike originally spec'ed with a front Suntour XC Pro derailleur? I assume this component was replaced at some point since it is a mismatch with the Shimano XT group.

I welcome any comments - there is not a whole lot of information about this bike on the internet...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for posting photos. Nice bike! A lugged Prestige frame is a great ride. I don't know if the Suntour FD is original, but the paint sure is. As far as VRC paint jobs goes, yours is far from horrid. Dated maybe, but not horrid. I mean shoot, that splatter is Celeste! I'd leave it, but that's just me. I like original paint, plus it looks to be in pretty good shape. 

So would it be sacrilege to repaint it? No, not really. It's not a super rare bike. But I'd leave it. Less hassle, more cool vintage factor, and easier to sell in the future (original finish is a bonus, as opposed to some random powder coat).


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

The paint job is awesome, please don't touch it.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

+1 to both the above....nice bike, ride it like it is..very cool


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Looks to me like it just needs a cleanup and some good riding. I love the paint!

Consider the XC Pro an upgrade...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

djmuff said:


> I mean shoot, that splatter is Celeste!


:lol:

That's exactly what I was thinking. It is Celeste, you just need to look harder

If it were beat to hell, I'd say paint it, but as everyone seems to agree, it's in really nice shape. Swallow the distaste, and ride the heck out of it!

And yeah, welcome aboard, kudos for bringing good pics too.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a lower-level Bianchi Nyala of that vintage, single-speeded. The geometry works great and is very comfortable. I actually prefer the ride of the bike more than I do my M.U.S.S., but tire width limitation forced me onto the newer bike for trail riding.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That paint is awesome---and a matching saddle to boot!
Give it some time to sear into your soul and you'll be fine


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I love this bike! Don't paint it please! I think swapping out that riser bar and lock-on grips for a flat bar and foam grips would be the only cosmetic improvement worth considering.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't believe the front derailleur was stock. At the time Shimano pushed complete gruppos onto the suppliers. The XC Pro was actually a nicer derailleur IMHO. Don't believe the pedals are stock either. As far as painting I'd keep the stock paint, it dates the bike to an era. Yeah lose the bar and grips. Foamies and a nice taperlite would do fine.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

IMHO it would be a crime to repaint that bike .


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

djmuff said:


> I mean shoot, that splatter is Celeste!


Too bad they didn't keep splattering... and splattering... and splattering... until it was solid Celeste. 

Ok, you all have convinced me to touch up and keep the original paint. It may grow on me, but I generally displike super-80s looking stuff. For handlebars, I'm probably going to go with bullhorns or trekking bars. I will post pics when it is cleaned up.

In the meantime, Here is the bike it is replacing; a '92 Cinder Cone:










Here is my gf's '96 Lava Dome:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Why replace the 'cone? I hope it's just giving up commuting and going back off-road.....


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

No room, and it is the lowest status bike in the stable.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

both nice bikes but I think I'd keep the Kona...jmho


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

da'HOOV said:


> I think I'd keep the Kona...jmho


I'm getting older and my body is complaining whenever fitment is slightly off. The Kona is just a tad small. Also, every time I look at it, I wish it was a 1995 Kilauea.

Oh, yes, the pedals on the Super Grizzly are not original. They are some old Victor BMX pedals. Too bad, since the originals were probably Deore XT's that I could have sold off and offset most of the cost of the bike.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> both nice bikes but I think I'd keep the Kona...jmho


Stan, if you would've actually ridden some of the Bianchis that have gone through your hands, I bet you'd feel differently.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*amazing the assumptions that are made here....*



wv_bob said:


> Stan, if you would've actually ridden some of the Bianchis that have gone through your hands, I bet you'd feel differently.


.... like I said, both bikes are nice and either would be a good choice. But just maybe I like the ride/geometry of the Kona's better

Think what you will, my opinion stands :thumbsup: .


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

ish said:


> Too bad they didn't keep splattering... and splattering... and splattering... until it was solid Celeste.
> 
> Ok, you all have convinced me to touch up and keep the original paint. It may grow on me, but I generally displike super-80s looking stuff. For handlebars, I'm probably going to go with bullhorns or trekking bars. I will post pics when it is cleaned up.


If you like the feel of Bullmoose, go for it - they're a little too old for the bike, though. If it was me, I'd get one of those Ebay Prestige flat bars and keep that stem; but to each his own.

Cool about the paint! :thumbsup:

EDIT: Side note - many Bullmoose bars are out there in the unusual 21.x mm diameter, so make sure you get one made to fit a 1" steerer (22.2mm, I believe).


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Bullhorn, not bullmoose  Like bar ends, but integrated.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

ish said:


> Bullhorn, not bullmoose  Like bar ends, but integrated.


Doh! I don't think I'd had enough coffee yet, at that point... Scott AT-2s aren't too hard to come by, and Brahmas pop up sometimes.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Did GT produce their own bullhorn bar or was it subbed out? I have a brand new set in my cabinet that is waiting for a home.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

It took it on a 17 mile ride through the woods today, with the original brake pads, rigor mortis Farmer John's Cousin tires, god knows how old tubes, etc. It did great, not the slightest hiccup. The old XT stuff shifts really well.

I used to hate thumbies back in the day, but I learned to appreciate them during today's ride.


----------

